# unfit medical - never had TB.



## MrsBDubai (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I've just joined and looking for some advice or people who have been in a similar situation. 

My husband and I came to Dubai 2 months ago to work, we went through all the necessary revenues needed for our visa's, medicals etc. My husband was called back as his xray was unclear. Long story short, after sputum samples, mantoux test and extra bloods he has been deemed medically unfit as he has 'dormant/latent TB.' This has all stemmed from his original chest xray, I would like to add he was never offered a repeat xray, nor did he properly seen a Doctor. We were never communicated with what his sample showed but we do know his mantoux was negative.

Understandably we are both in complete shock when we were told yesterday, as originally we were told he was being deported TOMORROW. No treatment, no repeat tests etc. 

My husband is reasonably fit, never been unwell, never had TB. He used to be asthmatic and a heavy smoker, however he quit a few years go and has been asthma free since.

We have paid privately to have the QuantiFERON TB gold test done as we don't know what to think! He shows no signs or symptoms, he's been vaccinated against TB as a child as is routine in the UK, and he's never knowingly been exposed to anyone with TB.

Our company have been FANTASTIC in supporting us both, and have managed to keep him in Dubai until the results have been completed for the private tests that were completed yesterday. This could possibly be tomorrow or Saturday. 

My question is, has anyone been in this situation before? 

If the QuantiFERON comes back negative then can we get his medical certificate changed so he can work and live here? Our company is closely working with the PRO and they will help push it through.
If he does have latent/dormant TB can he come back in the UAE if I sponsor him? Or ever? Is it really a lifetime ban? 



Sorry for the long message. Thanks!

MrsB.


----------

